# mongoose expert frame set 1988 any inteerest



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 12, 2014)

I recently rescued a 1988 mongoose expert 20 inch frame setI have pictures let me know ...its chrome with original decals....


----------



## freddy (Mar 19, 2014)

*moongoose*

pics and how much to tirado39@yahoo.com

thanks


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 30, 2014)

*sold it sold it sold it*

Sorry forgot to post that its been sold


----------

